# Rods,Reels,Tackle



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

a few tackle questions.

1.what lenght rods do you guys use on your yaks? 
i have a 3oz 7ft tsunami rod now .love it but a lil stiff for some fish i think..i will be targeting, reds,flounder,spot,trout and so on .basicly anything that bites .

2. what size reels and brand/model do you guys use? 

3.general line test recomendations? 

4. lures - what are some of your most commonly used fishing lures and for what type of fish? 

5.portable fish finder what do you recommend. mainly for depth and structure ,but onewith a temp whould be nice. 


ok i think thats all for now , have at it and thanks.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Some of my Stuff*

I like a 7 ft rod because any shorter and you will have a hard time working the fish around the bow. When I am not using my flyrods, I carry a 7ft shimano 15-25lb medium rod with a Catala 200 baitcaster with 20lb suffix braid. I have a second rod that is about 6'6"(Allstar) and it is a light rod with a Shimano Corsair and 20 lb braid. You should have good quality reels because of the salt, but you may not want to use your most expensive stuff because there is allways the chance for a swim. I mainly fish gulps on red, white, and chartruse leadheads. I also have an assorment of mirro lures, storms. Small spoons and kastmasters as well. I have a small minnow bucket/baid sled for using fresh bait caught with a cast net.

I don't use a fish finder because I am usually fishing known structure, oyster bars, or dock areas.

Check out TKAA.com for lots of good info. There is a fishing tourney this weekend.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the info, yea i seen there is a tourney but unforunatley i wont be ready buy then .


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I would suggest a rod atleast 7ft... I prefer the Allstar rods... I have a 7'0 MH fast Coastal Select and a 7'0 M fast select... they cast OK and they're strong rods. I prefer them over Ugly Sticks, and they're in that same price range. I wouldn't go any lower than a 7ft. rod, probably 7'6 in a 15ft+ boat. You want a rod that'll clear the bow of your boat just incase you the fish runs under the yak. 

As for reels, I would suggest something with minimal bearings (less to rust on yah) and sealed drag if it's affordable. Your reels are gonna get dunked and splashed. I like Shimano Saharas (replaced my Penn CRAPtivas) and Daiwa Lagunas... great reels for the price... my little 4000 Sahara has handled some nice fish. The drag isn't the smoothest but it's a sturdy reel for the price. 

Your kayak actually acts as a secondary drag (we call this a 'sleigh ride') so you don't need heavy tackle... most of my tackle doesn't get bigger than 17lbs... except for in the winter when i'm draggin' stretches and mojos for big rocks, then i'm using a 4/0 senator and 7'0 boat rods. I prefer braid in the yak as the areas I fish are near rocks and oyster beds.

I also suggest you invest in some good rod leashes... I use the Seaair sports leash, it's got the plastic coil leashes that are compact and yah can't snag hooks in 'em. I only use leashes when i'm trolling, soaking baits, or underway... in rough water it's just one more thing you can tangle yourself up in if you happen to flip... fishin' tackle is disposable, your life on the other hand is not.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

As for lures, alot of guys like the Gulps... I like 4" grubs (electric chicken, rootbeer, white/firetail), stingsilvers, redfish magic, mirrolures, etc. I try to avoid anything with trebles, somethin' about landing a fish with treble hooks in his mouth in my lap makes me cringe. I'd use what works for you, think of your kayak as the ultimate pair of waders and use the techniques that have worked for yah in the past. 

Stay away from the portables... you can get a decent fishfinder under $100... installation isn't hard, and there are places that will do it for a price if you're not mechanically inclined like myself. I use the Cuda 168... mostly for depth and finding the bait.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rockstar said:


> I would suggest a rod atleast 7ft... I prefer the Allstar rods... I have a 7'0 MH fast Coastal Select and a 7'0 M fast select... they cast OK and they're strong rods. I prefer them over Ugly Sticks, and they're in that same price range. I wouldn't go any lower than a 7ft. rod, probably 7'6 in a 15ft+ boat. You want a rod that'll clear the bow of your boat just incase you the fish runs under the yak.
> 
> As for reels, I would suggest something with minimal bearings (less to rust on yah) and sealed drag if it's affordable. Your reels are gonna get dunked and splashed. I like Shimano Saharas (replaced my Penn CRAPtivas) and Daiwa Lagunas... great reels for the price... my little 4000 Sahara has handled some nice fish. The drag isn't the smoothest but it's a sturdy reel for the price.
> 
> ...





Rockstar said:


> As for lures, alot of guys like the Gulps... I like 4" grubs (electric chicken, rootbeer, white/firetail), stingsilvers, redfish magic, mirrolures, etc. I try to avoid anything with trebles, somethin' about landing a fish with treble hooks in his mouth in my lap makes me cringe. I'd use what works for you, think of your kayak as the ultimate pair of waders and use the techniques that have worked for yah in the past.
> 
> Stay away from the portables... you can get a decent fishfinder under $100... installation isn't hard, and there are places that will do it for a price if you're not mechanically inclined like myself. I use the Cuda 168... mostly for depth and finding the bait.


Rockstart Wow thanks for all that info very helpful , keep it coming guys .

as far as the fishfinder goes , if its not portable how do you power it? 

ill probally get someone to install it for me ,hopefully i can watch and learn.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Fish finder. I use AA batteries.

As with just about anything else, there are lots of ways to do stuff. A lot depends on your preferences and your ability to jury rig things.

Suggestion. 
There is a resource out there that a lot of us used to get ideas and instruction on how to outfit our yaks. kayakfishingstuff dot com. 

Look at their How To articles and their forum. Especially the "How To" forum. There is a wealth of knowledge and ideas there. 

You might see some of us there as members too.

Rick
.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

In my opinion, a 7' 8-17 lb medium power fast action rod is gonna be the most versatile choice for inshore fishing. A 4000 size reel is gonna give you more line capacity and a little faster retrieve due to spool size, but i like a 2000 size so much better for tossing artificials. I've gotten so used to using the smaller reels that it feels weird to work light jigs and artificials with a bigger reel now. Plus i've yet to encounter a fish inshore that made me wish i'd had more line capacity. That smaller reel is a lot more enjoyable to fish all day from a seated position as well. Now once you get outside the inlet, i'll probably opt for a 4000 size. Spool it up with the 10 lb braid of your choice and tie on a 3' fluorocarbon leader and you're good to go.

If was gonna head to the tackle shop and pick up all the basic lures, my list would be something like this:

-1/16, 1/8 oz or 1/4 oz jigheads (depending on water depth, current, etc.)
-1/16 or 1/8 oz weighted worm hooks (try the mustad powerlocks)
-various soft plastics or gulps
-1 or 2 suspending hard baits (mirrolure, rapala, yozuri, etc).
-1 or 2 topwaters (hard to beat a super spook jr or rapala skitterwalk)
-maybe a spinnerbait or two
-popping cork (i like a cajun thunder)
-doa shrimp or halo shrimp (tie these on under the popping cork. deadly on trout and reds and sometimes flounder)
-gold spoon


...and that should be enough to cover the bases and get started before ya break the bank.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks alot , i have a few of those lures you mentioned . gonna save that list for later when i go to stock up.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I use 6'6" Star Stellars and St. Croix's, rated to 5/8 oz..and have NO problems reaching around the front of a Tarpon 160 (16 foot). My reels are Abu 4600's and Penn 430 SSG's. 

Also any rod you use to throw lures needs to be short handled. With the reel in hand, the butt needs to clear the inside of your bicep, when you swing the tip.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rockstar said:


> I would suggest a rod atleast 7ft... I prefer the Allstar rods... I have a 7'0 MH fast Coastal Select and a 7'0 M fast select... they cast OK and they're strong rods. I prefer them over Ugly Sticks, and they're in that same price range.


where do you get those rods from ?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Outfitting*

great advice everyone. PICKED A COUPLE pointers myself.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Basspro*



ShoreFisher72 said:


> where do you get those rods from ?


Basspro sells them. They stock some at the Hampton store. I've had one about 7 years. Good quality guides and nice blank. I think they have a lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> where do you get those rods from ?


I got mine at Dick's Sporting Goods in Town Centre... $40-50 a pop.


----------

